# What 1 CD/Record/Tape/8-track etc should everyone own?



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 9, 2014)

The title pretty much says it all. I am putting together a list for one of the classes I am teaching. There is a bunch of "stuff" out there but most of the time, it is complied by a list of music-snobs and people who dig the "indie" sound.

I am looking for your opinions...pick 1 album. Something you feel is iconic, complete, and important.

Examples:

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue
John Coltrane - Blue Train (I didn't go with "a Love Supreme" for quite a few reasons)
Pearl Jam - Ten
Nirvana - Nevermind
Public Enemy - It takes a nation of millions to hold us back
A Tribe Called Quest - Midnight marauders
Stevie Wonder - Songs in the key of life 

So there you have it. Pick one album.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 9, 2014)

Bob Marley - Exodus


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 9, 2014)

I got a go with PE 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 9, 2014)

Led Zeppelin IV


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2014)

Too many to put all. John Lennon diuble fansaty is one for sure. Gratreful dead Amercian Beaty. White Album by Beatles. Pink Flyod Dark Side Of The Moon. Led Zeppelin first 4 albums.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

Ftw


----------



## hammer (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Ftw
> 
> View attachment 12304



There's more than one?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

Pink Floyd - The Wall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quietman (Apr 9, 2014)

Steely Dan - Katy Lied

Rush - 2112


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

hammer said:


> There's more than one?


----------



## jimk (Apr 9, 2014)

So many choices
But how about the Allman Brothers - Live at Fillmore East.  It's kind of overlooked now by younger folks, but that double LP contains some amazingly tight live performances from a rock-n-roll band.   It was recorded live at the Fillmore East concert hall in NYC over three nights — March 11, 12, and 13, 1971 — for which the band was paid a nightly sum of $1,250. :-o


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 9, 2014)

hammer said:


> There's more than one?



Everyone forgets this gem:






PS - You're too late, I already used him for my "One Hit Wonders" presentation.


----------



## herlich (Apr 10, 2014)

Here are 2 good choice:

Sticky Fingers - Rolling Stones
London Calling - The Clash


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2014)

Ween - Live in Chicago


----------



## Puck it (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## twinplanx (Apr 10, 2014)

I thought we were supposed to pick from the original list? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## makimono (Apr 11, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Miles Davis - Kind of Blue



Listening to it right now...that, Blue Train and Mingus' Ah Um make up the heavy rotation at work.

Hard to argue against the White Album.

Robert Johnson's Complete Collection maybe although I think most was originally released as singles.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 11, 2014)

Alice In Chains - Dirt


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 12, 2014)

No, the original list was made up if a few I thought of on the spot. 

"Dirt" is a great choice. Can't believe I forgot about it. 

Keep the suggestions coming. 

Unless it's more Tiffany, Debbie Gibson, or Rick Astley. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2014)

Little Feat - Waiting for Columbus


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 12, 2014)

Beastie Boys,  Paul's Boutique 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatte74 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pearl Jam-Vitalogy


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 15, 2014)

Saucer of Secrets.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 15, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Saucer of Secrets.



Instead of Dark side of the moon or The Wall?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 15, 2014)

In through the out door. Then again I find every album zeppelin did to be amazing. Been in love with them ever since I first heard "the ocean" when I was in middle school


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 15, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Instead of Dark side of the moon or The Wall?


 Those are classics to but you never can say that you hear to much Saucer by coverbands or on the radio.


----------



## buellski (Apr 16, 2014)

AC/DC - T.N.T.
Rush - 2112


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 16, 2014)

Milli Vanilli - All or nothing


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 16, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Milli Vanilli - All or nothing



If you spent money on this, you were duped.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 16, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> If you spent money on this, you were duped.



Whattt? You crazy. Milli vanilla is pure raw talent. Just not by the alleged singers


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 17, 2014)

Another vote for The Clash - London Calling

R.E.M - Murmur


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 17, 2014)

Joshua Tree


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm really beginning to worry about Puck It....

Rick rolling and Tiffany?!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 17, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> Another vote for The Clash - London Calling
> 
> 
> > I already suggested something else.  But I have no problem putting London Calling in the top spot.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 18, 2014)

_i love rhat i go to FYE and they half buy one cd at 5-12 used and get half off another cd i get so many. Yesterday fot the Last Waltz doubke cd for 12$ . by the way i got lots of cds now but i nomite this cd for this catgeorgy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> _i love rhat i go to FYE and they half buy one cd at 5-12 used and get half off another cd i get so many. Yesterday fot the Last Waltz doubke cd for 12$ . by the way i got lots of cds now but i nomite this cd for this catgeorgy.



Eh?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2014)

Hendrix - Band of Gypsys

There might be more mainstream and popular choices for Hendrix, but this was the last album he personally signed off on being released.  It also really demonstrates how far he evolved as a guitar player in his short career up until his early death.  It really leaves a mark with me and yearning for where his playing might have gone incorporating more elements of jazz. 

and if you like BOG and what Buddy Miles brought to the table, then Santana and Buddy Miles Live should be in your collection - one of the best live albums of all time IMO


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


>



I SOOOO do not abide with these suggestions

The Eagles are right up there with Jimmy Buffet as American music legends that make me want to puke on my shoes.  Feel free to throw me out of your cab trailboss.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Eh?



I'll translate 

Scotty nominate's The Band's Last Waltz album for this category and it's a fantastic suggestion.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I SOOOO do not abide with these suggestions
> 
> The Eagles are right up there with Jimmy Buffet as American music legends that make me want to puke on my shoes.



Thank you, someone had to say it.  Also, I'm not sure if there are any rules to this game. But if there are I'm sure the first one is that greatest hits compilations don't count.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2014)

My day is made...Michael McDonald is coming to SLC this summer!


----------



## Quietman (Apr 28, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> My day is made...Michael McDonald is coming to SLC this summer!


  Looks like SLC is the only August date the he won't be co-headlining with Toto.  Not sure if that is a good or bad thing.  I liked the original Toto, but things have changed.  It would have been great to see him with Donald Fagen and Boz Scaggs as "the Dukes".  
He really sounds like he's in good voice!  

I got to see Rush live last summer and they're still amazing!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Looks like SLC is the only August date the he won't be co-headlining with Toto.  Not sure if that is a good or bad thing.  I liked the original Toto, but things have changed.  It would have been great to see him with Donald Fagen and Boz Scaggs as "the Dukes".
> He really sounds like he's in good voice!
> 
> I got to see Rush live last summer that they still amazing!



He's coming with Toto @ Red Butte Gardens.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 29, 2014)

The challenge is what ONE album would anyone want to listen to over and over and over...

Beatles - Abbey Road


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> He's coming with Toto @ Red Butte Gardens.


----------



## Abubob (May 17, 2014)

Just watched a biopic about Ginger Baker. I never knew how much an impact Cream had on Rock n Roll. Every one should own a copy of Disaeli Gears.


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2014)

Rush - Grace Under Pressure
Pearl Jam - Ten
Guns and Roses - Appetite for Destruction


----------



## jimk (May 18, 2014)

Sort of humorously I thought of another way to skin the cat in this thread...what album have you listened to the most in your life?  Would that be the one you'd nominate?  I mentioned the Allman Bros earlier, but there are two albums that I have listened to the most that are from different bands:  Morrison Hotel by The Doors (voluntarily) and Goodbye Yellow Brick Road by Elton John (involuntarily).  I had a college roomate who played GYBR all day, every FRIGGING day for an entire school year back in the mid 70s when it came out.  Made me ready to puke on my shoes.  But now 40 years later on the rare occasion I hear something from GYBR it sounds tolerable, maybe more than tolerable


----------



## Edd (May 19, 2014)

jimk said:


> Sort of humorously I thought of another way to skin the cat in this thread...what album have you listened to the most in your life?  Would that be the one you'd nominate?  I mentioned the Allman Bros earlier, but there are two albums that I have listened to the most that are from different bands:  Morrison Hotel by The Doors (voluntarily) and Goodbye Yellow Brick Road by Elton John (involuntarily).  I had a college roomate who played GYBR all day, every FRIGGING day for an entire school year back in the mid 70s when it came out.  Made me ready to puke on my shoes.  But now 40 years later on the rare occasion I hear something from GYBR it sounds tolerable, maybe more than tolerable



My folks had GYBR on vinyl and I went through a phase where I listened to it constantly. That's a strong album. His originality was amazing. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (May 19, 2014)

Abubob said:


> The challenge is what ONE album would anyone want to listen to over and over and over...
> d





jimk said:


> Sort of humorously I thought of another way to skin the cat in this thread...what album have you listened to the most in your life?  Would that be the one you'd nominate?



These are both fun questions too.  But I think they are substantially different than the original question.  These to questions relate more to what you as an _individual _really enjoy and can listen to over and over.  The original question is what album _everyone _should own, which is more about that album's importance or value to music.  It's possible that you could have the same answer to both questions, but it's also very likely that you wouldn't.

GYBR might be a good example of an album that is very enjoyable and holds up to multiple-multiple listens, but isn't groundbreaking enough to be considered "everyone should own".  Whereas Nina Simone — In Concert is an album that everyone should own, but you might not feel like listening to every day.


----------



## Abubob (May 21, 2014)

Maybe we should be saying WHY a certain album ought to be owed by everyone?


----------



## twinplanx (May 22, 2014)

I picked Paul's Boutique by the Beastie Boys because a: it was basically the soundtrack to a extremely enjoyable period of my life & b: there are so many samples you basically end up with a multitude of albums

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------

